# The quiet girl speaks!



## Nathun (Aug 25, 2005)

.....the quiet girl being me, that is. Today on the school bus ride home, this girl had sat next to me and I ignored her like I do everyone who sits next to me (being the loner that I am). Then, like some new soul possessed me, I got the idea to start talking to the girl---so I did! Sure enough, we ended up talking even off the bus. I'm really hoping that we can potentially be friends and that's good since I don't have any. :teeth


----------



## emeraldoceans (Sep 13, 2006)

Well done KoolBrat! I hope everything works out well for you :banana


----------



## bb927 (Sep 16, 2006)

thats so funny! I did that for YEARS on my bus! It wasn't until last year that I started to talk to people! and TRUST ME it makes the ride a whole lot easier! 
GOOD JOB!


----------



## shiznit (Nov 21, 2004)

Good for you Koolbrat. Youre walkin strait now. :tiptoe Keep talkin to her. That soul that possesed you on the bus is your real soul.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

:yay 

I was the quite kid on the bus four all 4 years of high school, except for the occasional talker that would sit next to me.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Cool.


----------



## Farren (Jan 5, 2006)

Yay for you! Isn't it pretty easy, once you break the ice?


----------



## IndigoGirl (Aug 13, 2006)

Congrats! Sounds like a plan, hope you girls get to be best of friends.


----------



## FearNoMore (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks for sharing your story! It really is nice to hear about success, I'm happy for you!


----------



## shill (Feb 18, 2006)

Farren said:


> Yay for you! Isn't it pretty easy, once you break the ice?


For me, it isn't. I thought it would be, but I still answer in single words and go blank.

Good job though, KoolBrat. Sorry to rain on your thread :b


----------

